# 4th millenium and traverse 2 overseed



## KBfromLINY (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey guys just want to share some pics of my 4th Millenium and Traverse 2 Tall Fescue overseed. We are getting a dog and I wanted to get the seed down a little earlier than I normally would. I planted the seed in a full sun area and and partial sun area on August 10th with Long Island New York temps in the low 80's. Both areas had great germination. These pics are from today August 24th. I overseeded about 8 pounds in each section Into a mix of fescue, and some KBG. I watered 3 times a day for the past 2 weeks. Very happy with the seed. I paid $130 with shipping for 10 pounds of each seed type.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@KBfromLINY It looks really good man! Keep us updated on how well it hold up when you get your dog. Also, you should start a lawn journal to track your progress.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That does look really good. If you have any 'before' pictures, it would be nice to see a comparison. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Fellow LI guy here. Looks great you definitely had great weather since seed drop.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I decide to use 4th millennium this yer too. Here before and after 10 days after seeding.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Love seeing the results of this. I've got millennium and regenerate to throw down next week as an overseed


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Simply beautiful! I have the same blend


----------



## KBfromLINY (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you and sorry I didnt get notified on your replies. Unfortunately I forgot to take before pictures I can only say its night and day. Very patchy and thinned out before


----------



## KBfromLINY (Jul 26, 2019)

The millenium definitely comes up quicker but both look great together after establishment. I covered the rear section with a light coat of peat poss and that area germinated a little faster than the front yard. I used preferred seed they are upstate New York and if you live on Long Island they will deliver if you call, but not through the website.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> I decide to use 4th millennium this yer too. Here before and after 10 days after seeding.


Any updates pics of your progress?

Did you guys overseed the rest of your turf with those cultivators as well?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes i trow about 4lb per 1k to existing lawn. Here some picture.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kissfromnick said:


> Yes i trow about 4lb per 1k to existing lawn. Here some picture.


That's looking great. It's mixing in very well. I went with 7 lbs per 1k for the overseed and used the scotts wizz spreader for the bare spots.

Did you roll in your seed or dethatch?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > I decide to use 4th millennium this yer too. Here before and after 10 days after seeding.
> ...


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i trow about 4lb per 1k to existing lawn. Here some picture.
> ...


I went with full package for back yard this yer dethach double pas with tow-behind aerator and peat moss. Didn't use any start fertilizer just 2.5lb per 1k of 20.0.0 another 2.5lb going in tomorrow. Had some fungus lot of seedlings in existing lawn gone but should be ok my hgt just started to recover from dormant i didn't water even once this summer.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I did everything you mentioned besides aerate. I have some spots that I have shallow irrigation lines and I'm worried about spreading POA T so I skipped the aeration.

I overseeded and rolled. 
Spot seeded and covered those areas in peat.

I'm day 4 into it on my backyard and I'm sweating already! I just hope I did everything right. I hope that the seeds get enough soil contact. There are some areas that were spot seeded where the seeds have come up to the surface. I cerbtaibly hope I get the same results you do at day 10. I'm definitely nervous


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I did everything you mentioned besides aerate. I have some spots that I have shallow irrigation lines and I'm worried about spreading POA T so I skipped the aeration.
> 
> I overseeded and rolled.
> Spot seeded and covered those areas in peat.
> ...


It many factors involved in seeding. I have couple spots in far corners where wasn't enough water will need add seeds. Give it some time if u need to add some seeds it still plenty of time to do this season. Also i always got good success with the doorman seeding tttf.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

That is looking good. I love 4th millennium. I have it in the mix that I just put down two weeks ago. It is impressive stuff. Good job!


----------

